# Frühling in Blau



## Limnos (19. März 2011)

*Frühling*

Frühling läßt sein blaues Band
Wieder flattern durch die Lüfte
Süße, wohlbekannte Düfte
Streifen ahnungsvoll das Land
__ Veilchen träumen schon,
Wollen balde kommen
Horch, von fern ein leiser Harfenton!
Frühling, ja du bist's!
Dich hab ich vernommen!​


----------



## Dodi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling in Blau*

Hi,

danke für die schönen Bilder! 

Die Natur ist bei Dir ja schon ganz schön weit! Bei uns blühen immo nur die Krokusse - hier im Norden ist's halt noch wesentlich kühler...


----------



## Hexe_Mol (19. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling in Blau*

 limons

wow, was für traumhafte fotos!   da wird mir ja richtig frühlingshaft! 

hier blühen bisher nur __ schneeglöckchen und __ winterlinge, aber wenigstens der himmel war heute mal blau!  und nachdem ich im 1 grad warmen bachwasser "rumgepütschert" hatte, waren es meine finger dann auch!


----------

